# ga16de vs sr20de



## RAYGOZA (Apr 16, 2010)

i have a 1994 2dr b13 with a stock ga16de, stick. this baby has been through torture its has over 220,000 miles. i was wondering if i could swap it with an sr20de, since the se-r comes with it and they both have the same chasis. i know it could be done but what needs to be done to do it. and about how much would that cost. and is the sr20 as reliable as the ga16. :newbie:


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

http://www.sr20forum.com/technical-information-library/87887-howto-1-6-ga16de-2-0-sr20de-t-swap.html

Cost is always different, it can end up being as expensive or cheap as you want it to be.


----------

